
Ask HN: Is there something similar to "Learn Python The Hard Way" for C++ - Spock
I've completed LPTHW and I was hoping to move onto C++.  Is there anything similar to LPTHW for C++ because I've found it the easiest to learn from.  I get bored from books and learning individual features of a language but it's easier and fun to learn by projects and examples.<p>Can you help me out? :)<p>Cheers.
======
zedshaw
There's nothing for C++, but I have started a book for C:

<http://c.learncodethehardway.org/>

Why don't you go through what I've written so far and learn the basics of C.
Doing that will give you a good understanding of the foundations of C++. While
C++ is a fairly different language in a lot of ways, its backwards
compatibility with C means that a lot of the same issues exist. Understanding
C will then make it easier to get through C++ (or Objective-C).

~~~
Spock
Hey Zed!

I made a start on your Learn C The Hard Way but after reading several
comparisons I believe C++ is better to learn without learning C first. And I
believe C isn't a very strong language.

No chance of you starting a C++ one? :D

~~~
dextorious
"""And I believe C isn't a very strong language."""

!!!!

~~~
Spock
What? lol.

Correct me if I'm wrong, it's only what I read. A fool who asks questions is a
fool for 5 minutes, a fool who doesn't is a fool forever!

------
kenjackson
Accelerated C++ maybe? I haven't read LPTHW, but Accelerated C++ is a good
book to learn C++ from, and is very example focused:

<http://www.acceleratedcpp.com/>

Of course, doesn't cover the latest rev of C++, C++11. But this should lay
good foundation.

